# Florida code compliant?



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

I was taught to rough in a bath group like the drawing on top, with the branch to tub going over the toilet line. 

The bottom drawing is how an inspector suggested (i think) doing the same bath group. Sure would save some time. 

What say you, both legal?

Could I add another 3x2 wye and pick up a shower downstream of the tub?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

yes


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

2nd (bottom) picture is illegal.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

Tommy plumber said:


> 2nd (bottom) picture is illegal.


Depends on the venting.

I would prefer to stack vent the lavy on the WC vent then vent the tub with a branch vent,
then it could be piped like #2


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Tommy plumber said:


> 2nd (bottom) picture is illegal.


Wrong. Both pictures are correct. The vent is between the other fixtures. The second one is the way I do it but have plumbed it the other way a few times. When doing the first one and you're trying to get that tub line over the wc line, dont jump it up without jumping the lav up first.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

And yes with the second pic you can add another 3x2 wye to catch a shower. First pic too as long as you catch it downstream of the wye or combo for the tub and lav.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

In 2nd pic (bottom) when W/C flushes, it's cutting off the vent to the tub. And that's ok?


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Its not cutting off the vent. Thats why you put the vent between the 2. If the tub was before the lav then yes it cuts it off. The way the 2nd picture is drawn you can put 1 million fixtures downstream of the combo that catches the lav. A million as long as the pipes can handle the dfu's.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Optimus Primer said:


> Its not cutting off the vent. Thats why you put the vent between the 2. If the tub was before the lav then yes it cuts it off. The way the 2nd picture is drawn you can put 1 million fixtures downstream of the combo that catches the lav. A million as long as the pipes can handle the dfu's.


You need to show them how to draw a iso.


----------



## Nealfromjpt (Oct 10, 2012)

in ohio both are legal, i usually use the 2nd picture venting the lav , and adding a vent to the 3x2 shower drain, for some old timers this not enough venting , but i have done it this way for 15 years and not had any problems.


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks guys I appreciate your input. This old dog is trying to learn new tricks.:thumbsup:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Nealfromjpt said:


> in ohio both are legal, i usually use the 2nd picture venting the lav , *and adding* *a vent to the 3x2 shower drain*, for some old timers this not enough venting , but i have done it this way for 15 years and not had any problems.


 






Yes. By adding a vent to the shower drain in 2nd pic, the trap, in theory is protected. Will the top pic work? Yes of course it will. But in the days of 3.5 gpf W/C's, when the W/C was flushed, the slug of water, solids, paper, etc. would, _in theory_, cut off the vent to the shower. 

I'm surprised that some old-time plumbers don't agree....


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

tub drain going over the top of the toilet line is not legal. The drain is higher than the vent.

2nd drawing would need the tub drain between the lavatory drain and the lavatory be your vent.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Florida is IPC, right? Just vent each fixture like the UPC and it's fine.








Paul


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

Richard Hilliard said:


> tub drain going over the top of the toilet line is not legal. The drain is higher than the vent.
> 
> 2nd drawing would need the tub drain between the lavatory drain and the lavatory be your vent.


Richard, tub going over toilet would join lav then into a rolled up combo. No s trap. I do the first drawing a lot and havent had issues with inspectors, the second drawing is a time saver if legal, and it sounds like it is legal also.


----------



## chuckscott (Oct 20, 2010)

Tell the inspector that the tub vents through the overflow. :laughing:

I had a guy tell me that once


----------



## bkplumber (Jan 24, 2011)

On the second drawing the tub has no vent with a water closet flushing over it. The lavatory(if its 3 inch) would be w/c vent. I just would have thrown a 2 inch Wye uno the head wall of the tub then there is no question. That's how Louisiana code is.


----------



## germanplumber (Sep 13, 2011)

Wisconsin approved


----------



## smoldrn (Oct 4, 2010)

Why not use a 3x2 double wye? You could always add another vent on the tub arm if needed because of distance.


----------



## 6th Density (Nov 29, 2010)

It's all about major over minor. The lav vent breaks the major over the minor. That is all you need as long as the associated trap arms of the toilet and the tub are within code. Bottom half is correct.


----------



## 6th Density (Nov 29, 2010)

rocksteady said:


> Florida is IPC, right? Just vent each fixture like the UPC and it's fine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yea but we're in a market here in my area where 30 an hour for construction is a standard.


----------



## Fast fry (May 19, 2012)

Too funny. Everywhere you go it is different. What a [email protected] joke! **** still flows downhill. Wonder when we will here of the first inspector being shot for turning own some crazy plumbers work 

..... What .... I fail !!!!! Pulling out the Dirty Harry gun.


----------



## bkplumber (Jan 24, 2011)

rocksteady said:


> Florida is IPC, right? Just vent each fixture like the UPC and it's fine.
> 
> Paul


In Baton Rouge LA every fixture down stream of a wc has to be vented and the vent has to be rolled up higher than %75 of the horizontal. You should try roughing in in south Louisiana they make you put stainless steel hangers that are bent into the concrete because of the soil washing away! Looks like some sort of torture device with all of them sticking up. Don't trip in a string!


----------



## Flynbyu (Aug 31, 2012)

bkplumber said:


> On the second drawing the tub has no vent with a water closet flushing over it. The lavatory(if its 3 inch) would be w/c vent. I just would have thrown a 2 inch Wye uno the head wall of the tub then there is no question. That's how Louisiana code is.


 so the lav needs to be 3"? lol why? the bottom pic is perfectly fine. 


just waiting for someone to say there needs to be a vent behind the wc....


----------



## Mr Plumber (Oct 20, 2011)

gitnerdun said:


> I was taught to rough in a bath group like the drawing on top, with the branch to tub going over the toilet line.
> 
> The bottom drawing is how an inspector suggested (i think) doing the same bath group. Sure would save some time.
> 
> ...


It works great. Not illegal on IPC which is what everyone is supposed to be using theses days. (According to our last code update course)


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Learned sumptin new...


----------



## bkplumber (Jan 24, 2011)

Flynbyu said:


> so the lav needs to be 3"? lol why? the bottom pic is perfectly fine.
> 
> just waiting for someone to say there needs to be a vent behind the wc....


Lav doesn't need to be 3" but it can be used as the wc vent and lav


----------



## Flynbyu (Aug 31, 2012)

bkplumber said:


> Lav doesn't need to be 3" but it can be used as the wc vent and lav


What do you mean can be? It is. Even 2". You don't need to run the lav in 3" for it to serve as the wc vent.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

6th Density said:


> It's all about major over minor. The lav vent breaks the major over the minor. That is all you need as long as the associated trap arms of the toilet and the tub are within code. Bottom half is correct.


Code #? I believe you are mistaken.


----------



## Flynbyu (Aug 31, 2012)

Protech said:


> Code #? I believe you are mistaken.


No he's right. Part of an engineered system not a guess and put a vent here cuz it might help system.


----------



## brownplumber22 (Nov 19, 2012)

It all comes down to where your vents are where im from you can't wash (drain) a major (W/C) by a minor (tub-lab) without a relief vent in between the two and here if we roll a combo it breaks the vent and your required to vent the rolled line by itself . In the top if the combo is flat the tub needs it own vent if its rolled the vent from the lav is sufficient however the w/c must be vented as well . It's crazy how plumbing is so different wherever you go what's right here in MD might be wrong there.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I do believe the "major/minor" thing was removed from the florida code quiet a few years ago.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Protech said:


> I do believe the "major/minor" thing was removed from the florida code quiet a few years ago.


And you do believe correctly. Maybe since 2004. maybe even before


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

Inspection was yesterday. Passed with nothing but compliments. Here are a few pics.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Looks great. But what's all that brown stuff ?? I think they call it lumber jr something like that and where are all metal studs??? Joking. Never got to do much new wood contrution. 

??? For you. Same house but with metal studs wich one would you stack out faster ?? If you had the tools for metal and some practice?? Wich material is the fastest to work with??Do you prefer wood. I suck on the few small jobs iv done that had wood. Mainly cuz I don't have the correct tools for it and not much practice. But I can pop a hole in a metal stud pretty fast.


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

That's funny, I have yet to do a house with metal. I have a punch tool, used it very little on commercial stuff. It works well on a stainless sink too.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Particle board floors instead of plywood, if the homeowners only knew......


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> Particle board floors instead of plywood, if the homeowners only knew......


Not particleboard. This builder would never use the stuff. I'm not sure what it's called. Pretty sure it is made like microlam beams. I've seen it wet (see my thread about moen stop failure).


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

gitnerdun said:


> Inspection was yesterday. Passed with nothing but compliments. Here are a few pics.


All naysayers aside...it is all good when it has a green sticker attached. :thumbup:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

gitnerdun said:


> That's funny, I have yet to do a house with metal. I have a punch tool, used it very little on commercial stuff. It works well on a stainless sink too.


I know Thers no houses with metal. Just wondering. Witch is faster to work with that's all


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

How tall are you???


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Me??


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

If I am around metal frame I would probably be all cut up. I'm 6'4", why do you ask?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Just thought you were extra tall to reach those spaces overhead... I'm also 6'4"... a bitoh to find extra long sleeves..


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Dang. Do y'all even carry ladders?? Lol. Try 5'7" it has it's advantages


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

10' ceilings, 8' ladder. Steps on both sides, heavy.


----------

